# Best summer cycle



## tcotroneo (Mar 21, 2007)

My vitals:

age: 28
weight:  240 lbs
years training:  15 years
bodyfat:  10 -12%
Number of cycles taken:  5

Im looking for all feedback on the ultimate cutting cycle..  From my research, i've gathered a list of best possibles.  Looking for all advice as far as which ones to stack and dosages..  I cannot take clen or cytomel or ephedrine..  I get heart palpitations and dizziness.  Here is what i came up with.. Based on an eight week cycle.  I also do not have access to growth, nor am i willing to spend that much money to get it..

Week 1 thru 4:  Test propionate
Week 1 thru 8:  Primo or Winni
Week 5 thru 8:  to supplement the test, either deca or equipose
week 5 thru 8:  Masteron


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 21, 2007)

im running this summer
1-14 prop 100mg EOD
1-12 tren ace 100mg EOD
1-4 Anavar 40-80mg (not sure yet)

masteron is good if your gona be at a low bf and tryn to get hard, i wouldnt run winny or primo but if you run winny dont run it for 8 weeks, more like 4, why arnt you running the prop throughout the whole cycle? Use it for your base, youll have no test in ur system for 4 weeks and that doesnt make sence


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 22, 2007)

How do you react to tren.  I noticed it wasn't in your plan?  I take it you are also not considering orals.  Going with all injects.

I like the test, tren, var idea.

Test, tren, eq might be fun too.  Tren and EQ might just stack nicely.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 22, 2007)

Primo cost as much as gh at effective doses and is a week steroid. Test, tren, masteron is my suggestion. I'd use test the whole way, even with masteron.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 22, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Primo cost as much as gh at effective doses and is a week steroid. Test, tren, masteron is my suggestion. I'd use test the whole way, even with masteron.



test, tren, masteron isnt a bad idea, ive never heard of much effect from masteron, just hardening properties and anti-estrogen props


----------



## tcotroneo (Mar 22, 2007)

My goal is to get really shredded..  I didn't want to run test prop the whole cycle cause testosterone does cause water retention.  So a first four weeks would be a good kickstart.  The masteron is there just for hardening effects.. To bring out muscle detail when im very lean.  I've taken anavar before and really didn't like it.  Trenbolone acetate could be thrown in the mix, considering i know its 100% legit cause i make it myself.  But i tend to get high blood pressure if i stack it with test..  I get shortness of breath and sometimes get dizzy during workouts..  As far as GH is concerned.. I don't know much about it, research wise and by personal experience.  Plus its on the expensive side..


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 22, 2007)

tcotroneo said:


> My goal is to get really shredded..  I didn't want to run test prop the whole cycle cause testosterone does cause water retention.  So a first four weeks would be a good kickstart.  The masteron is there just for hardening effects.. To bring out muscle detail when im very lean.  I've taken anavar before and really didn't like it.  Trenbolone acetate could be thrown in the mix, considering i know its 100% legit cause i make it myself.  But i tend to get high blood pressure if i stack it with test..  I get shortness of breath and sometimes get dizzy during workouts..  As far as GH is concerned.. I don't know much about it, research wise and by personal experience.  Plus its on the expensive side..



i think you'll find 95% of the people on this board believe in test as a base to any cycle, as for pro holding water it holds very little, even if you wana drop it down to 50mg EOD just to keep a decent baseline of test that would be better than none. tren will give you lose of breath and terrible staminia, very common


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 22, 2007)

Why not run nolva throughout your cycle if you want to avoid the test bloat?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 22, 2007)

Test prop with an AI shouldn't cause much, if any, bloat.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 24, 2007)

I suggest aromasin at 12.5mg EOD. That is apparently a good dosage to keep bloat off, if not just up the dosage. 

Some like letro or armidex too, but I like everything I've read about aromasin being superior. 


Sorry to hihjack the thread but....

Here's a question for the pros, if you ran masteron with test would it generally keep the bloat down?

Also, have any of you used cabergolin to fight of progestin sides while on tren or deca???


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 24, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> I suggest aromasin at 12.5mg EOD. That is apparently a good dosage to keep bloat off, if not just up the dosage.
> 
> Some like letro or armidex too, but I like everything I've read about aromasin being superior.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Mar 24, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> Also, have any of you used cabergolin to fight of progestin sides while on tren or deca???



Recent test have shown that it causes heart valve damage.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 24, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Recent test have shown that it causes heart valve damage.



Yes I heard about that , Is there another progestin fighter out there with better results...?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 25, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> Yes I heard about that , Is there another progestin fighter out there with better results...?



When I use tren, I use a little bit of t3 and it seems to do the job.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 25, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> When I use tren, I use a little bit of t3 and it seems to do the job.



i asked about t3 as anti- progesterone before and no one seemed to know about it? is this just from experience or is there anything writen about it?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 25, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> i asked about t3 as anti- progesterone before and no one seemed to know about it? is this just from experience or is there anything writen about it?


I was browsing through some research today that suggested that decreasing TRH lowers prolactin. Exogonous thyroid hormones will decrease TRH production. I don't know if that is the connection or not.

Here is another study done on rats


----------

